# KKF Kitchen Compendium



## ThEoRy (Jan 11, 2014)

I've been using Google drive a lot this past week, developing recipes, inventory spreadsheets, order guides, mise en place lists, etc. You know, real fun kitchen stuff. I've been using drive so that my staff can access this information at all times.

It got me thinking. What I propose is, why don't we all share everything on a google drive so that we can all access everything? Together we could easily amass a literal TON of useful kitchen information.

I could contribute, recipes, spreadsheets of all kinds, banquet packages, menus, training manuals and quite a few other useful kitchen documents. I'm sure there quite a few of you here who could easily out do my contribution. I haven't figured out all the details yet but I wanted to get this post going to get the idea out there. 

So what are your thoughts on this and who would like to help or contribute to the amassing of the greatest kitchen compendium of all time?///


----------



## JHunter (Jan 11, 2014)

I would enjoy this and have a bunch of excel sheets for all kinds of stuff to share


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 11, 2014)

I can't contribute much. But this would be a very interesting project.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 11, 2014)

+1 to what greasedbullet said. Not much I can contribute, 10 years ago a quite a bunch. Would like to see how this goes


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 12, 2014)

This sounds quite beneficial. I'd be glad to spread some charcuterie info around.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh wow I would love this. I am not pro but have some solid family stuff that is damn fine.


----------



## apathetic (Jan 12, 2014)

I am not a pro but would definitely contribute as much as can


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 12, 2014)

This sounds like a great idea , I'm not sure if what I do will translate, but I'll have a look, and hopefully I can contribute something helpful.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 12, 2014)

I would be interested in sharing some interesting things I have learned along the way and would be nice to see how others are operating as well. Let me know if I can help in brainstorming somehow.


----------



## brianlsx (Jan 12, 2014)

I think this is an extremely good idea. I could contribute to a few recipes and all. Let's get this started!


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 12, 2014)

Love the idea. I could definitely contribute some recipes/culinary knowledge. Don't need to keep it to cooking info, should add sharpening/basic knife care info in there as well.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 12, 2014)

Organization is one thing I focus on personally and professionally. This would be great for that, it'd be nice to have a couple common techniques knife and kitchen related for easy access for new and old alike. explanations of different knife styles with bevel descriptions and so forth. I'd be glad to contribute what I know and read what I do not. A nice resource for those of us at home to use as a reference.


----------



## rdm_magic (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd be happy to do whatever I can for it.


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 13, 2014)

I would be happy to contribute something from being a professional chef for over 35 years. Whatever might be needed. LMK!


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm not a chef and have no clue what google drive is but, I'd be happy to contribute with whatever I can.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 14, 2014)

My knowledges in cooking are pretty much abysmal, but I can help with programming. Google has lots of API and some scripting support in Drive, so I't possible to do some real fancy things there.


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2014)

If we implemented a wiki here would you gents use it for this?


----------



## JHunter (Jan 15, 2014)

Jim said:


> If we implemented a wiki here would you gents use it for this?



May work better for some things and worth looking into, regardless I'd still be happy to contribute.


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 15, 2014)

this is very great idea and will help alot of people. im willing to contribute as much as i can


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 16, 2014)

A wiki here is a great idea. I'm all for that too. In fact why haven't we done that before? Years ago even. 

Regardless I don't know if that would facilitate my needs for this. I have to be able to upload word docs and excel sheets etc.. 

This is still in the works and I'm narrowing down the implementation ideas. If I'm unable to use the name kkf or any other association with this site, just let me know, that's fine I'd just like to know before I set it up. 

Also I think we will have to have a few volunteers who could act as account managers or up loaders or something. 

I plan to start setting things up in the next day or so. Anyone interested in participating, please pm me so we can talk contact information.


----------



## erikz (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not a chef but I do have some nice recipes if I say so myself. Lets get this started and share our knowledge!


----------

